# Swedish/ natural increase



## laozy

Hur säger man natural increase  på svenska ? heter  det  befolkningstillväxt  eller naturliga ökning??


----------



## Tjahzi

Vad är det som ökar?


----------



## laozy

Det har med urbaniseringen göra som städerna ökar


----------



## Tjahzi

I'm afraid the context is still rather unclear to me.


----------



## laozy

Here its 

Natural increase  contributes more than migration to the growing populations in urban centres but rural urban  migration is an important  factor in less urbanized countries .


----------



## Havfruen

Natural increase is the difference between the number of persons added  to a population due to births over a given time period minus the number of persons who leave a population due to death.


----------



## Tjahzi

I think _den naturliga befolkningstillväxten_ is the term you are looking for.


----------



## laozy

Okay så det heter naturliga befolkningstillväxten på svenska ??


----------



## Tjahzi

Det att en befintlig befolkningsmängd ökar naturligt utan införsel av nya människor heter/kallas _naturlig befolkningstillväxt._


----------

